# 1967 Prices



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Driving by a local gas station yesterday, they had gas at $1.83/gallon

Translating this to 1967 dollars, this works out to be less than 18 cents/gallon. Other prices show similar ratios. I was working for $3/hour and thought that was big money (then I got married and became educated to the fact that there is "marriage inflation"! -- two CANNOT live as cheaply as one when one of the two is an ex-wife!)

To me, this means that "minimum wage" is a scam that causes the lower class, uneducated people to think that they are getting ahead, when, in fact, it only makes a very slight difference.

My thought: Eliminate minimum wage because it doesn't do any good. (Boy! this'll never fly.)

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

If we had the competition we used to have it'd work.


----------

